# Leg length discrepency! Help!



## Sophie.Burr (16 February 2017)

Hi guys, recently found out that I have a leg length discrepancy.. &#128554;&#128557; This means that my left leg is shorter, my left hip is higher but that my left shoulder is lower, this is vice versa on the other side. This makes me give the horse cues that I can't control - for example moving towards the fence and squishing the fence and other fun things like that &#128534;. If any of you know anything that will help correct my posture I would be very glad to listen.

Please help!

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 February 2017)

You need a really good physiotherapist


----------



## M&M&G (17 February 2017)

I had tbe same though for me it was a collapse to one side which appeared to give me  a longer leg. Sorted through Alexander technique which sorted other issues too.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 February 2017)

One of my legs is significantly longer than the other after a accident my hip on the other side is replaced .
It's very easy to ride effectively with the right training.
It's second nature to me to allow for it now.
I would try as a first thing to alter your stirrup on the long side to help you find out what level in your body feels like .
That was my start point .


----------



## Shay (18 February 2017)

It depends on why you have this issue. I'm presuming that, as you have just found this out,  that this isn't a disability or congenital deformity?  But rather something that has arisen over time from the way you carry yourself?  If you are a young person do go and see your GP first - something things like scoliosis can develop in a growing body and need medical assistance to correct.  Actually - even if you are older it might be worth starting with the GP in case collapsed or prolapsed discs in your back have some involvement.

Outside that - a good sports physiotherapist who understands the needs of a rider.  Possibly something like Pilates (again you can get Pilates classes specifically for riders) or something similar to build core strength.  

No-one is 100% symmetrical (at least not without plastic surgery!).  We all have one leg slightly longer than the other, and one side weaker than the other. (one foot bigger, one hand bigger etc...).  The trick is to be straight and strong within that limitation.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 February 2017)

I should have added I have loads of input from other professionals and still get physiotherapists and podiatrists imput regularity.
I wear insoles one of which is built up part of every day that helps your pelvis and back a lot .


----------



## Sophie.Burr (18 February 2017)

Thanks all. When I hit puberty and my hips started to develop I noticed that one was higher than the other and that it also jutted out significantly further but I had never had it checked. I only spoke to someone about it a few days ago. 

I'm hoping to get lots of help from physio as my parents have similar issues and know a very good one. As Goldenstar said I think it would be a very good idea to adjust my stirrup length and I will definitely be using platforms as well.

Thank you all for the replies, they've restored a lot of confidence.

Thanks xx


----------



## Goldenstar (18 February 2017)

Sophie how big is the difference .


----------



## Sophie.Burr (18 February 2017)

Roughly 2cm


----------



## Goldenstar (18 February 2017)

Mine is slightly more than that .
We make up half of it with the insoles these really help you back and pelvis and funnily my shoulders I wear them for a while every day it's really reduced the pain I got further up the body .
You need to be aware that going in and out of the insoles can cause you to trip as your body adjusts to the insoles not being there .
I got a lot of pain if I wore the insoles to long particularly at first .
Much can be done to help this .


----------



## chestnut cob (18 February 2017)

I have one leg quite a bit longer than the other. I used to wear an insole in my shoe of the shorter leg and still do sometimes. I just alter my stiruups to be odd so that my pelvis & hips are level. Physio won't cure it if it's a major difference, you need to compensate for it with stirrup length.

I'd suggest making an appt with your GP for referral to a podiatrist who can assess you then you from there.


----------



## Sophie.Burr (18 February 2017)

Thanks all for the advice. I just have one more question. when I sit, I sit so that my pelvis is even which therefore makes one leg hang longer than the other. How exactly would I adjust my stirrups? Should I adjust them to different heights?


----------



## Goldenstar (18 February 2017)

Sophie.Burr said:



			Thanks all for the advice. I just have one more question. when I sit, I sit so that my pelvis is even which therefore makes one leg hang longer than the other. How exactly would I adjust my stirrups? Should I adjust them to different heights?
		
Click to expand...

Yes make them feel even to you so the longer leg will have a longer stirrup .
Two holes makes me level .
But now I have it all Sussed I ride with one hole different for dressage and I jump level that's just how I find it easier you will need to find out for your self what's best but I would start by have one longer than the other and evening out the difference I rode like that for a fair while .


----------



## Orangehorse (18 February 2017)

I would suggest Alexander Technique too, with someone who works with riders so knows the requirements.


----------



## Sophie.Burr (18 February 2017)

Thanks for the reply Goldenstar, I'm just slightly worried about this because I don't have my own horse and instead take lesson and therefore I have to use a different horse most lessons and end up with different tack and obviously different stirrup leathers. I currently don't have a permanent school because I'm moving from my old one and so I'm not sure if I should come straight out and tell the lesson instructor when I first get on and ask their opinion or I should wait a few lessons (if I decide on that school). Also would you advise me asking to ride the same horse once I feel comfortable on it and know how to adjust the stirrups for his/her particular tack or should I just adjust based on the lesson horse I'm put on? Some feedback would be lovely xx


----------



## Sophie.Burr (18 February 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			I would suggest Alexander Technique too, with someone who works with riders so knows the requirements.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I was wondering where you're based and if there were any courses that you found particularly helpful if you live near my area, I live in Stanmore but I'm willing to drive quite a ways. Also, is it common to find instructors of these techniques that have experience with riders.


----------



## Tnavas (19 February 2017)

Visit a good chiropractor - can be corrected, may take a good few visits. Do you have children? This lopsided is an after effect of carrying children on your hip. You would be surprised the number of mothers I've sent to the chiropractor - I had a riding school!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 February 2017)

This is more common than people think. I struggled with work on one rein for years and just had no inkling why that was, then had to have a medical for something - and realised that I was assymetrical!! Which explained everything!

Ditto advice given re. consulting a professional. You might not be able to "cure" the situation, but a good body-worker can help a lot. I use a McTimoney practitioner for both me AND the horses - this is important, to get your horse checked as well as yourself. Also get a good saddle fitter as it may be that flocking etc can help.


----------



## Sophie.Burr (19 February 2017)

Tnavas said:



			Visit a good chiropractor - can be corrected, may take a good few visits. Do you have children? This lopsided is an after effect of carrying children on your hip. You would be surprised the number of mothers I've sent to the chiropractor - I had a riding school!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, no I'm not a mother and sadly my situation is purely structural. A lateral pelvic tilt is due to some muscles being tighter and some loser which as you said can be related to carrying a baby. However, I have a true leg discrepency which can't be fixed as the bones on one leg are a different length to the other. Thank you for the reply x


----------



## Sophie.Burr (19 February 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			This is more common than people think. I struggled with work on one rein for years and just had no inkling why that was, then had to have a medical for something - and realised that I was assymetrical!! Which explained everything!

Ditto advice given re. consulting a professional. You might not be able to "cure" the situation, but a good body-worker can help a lot. I use a McTimoney practitioner for both me AND the horses - this is important, to get your horse checked as well as yourself. Also get a good saddle fitter as it may be that flocking etc can help.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks you for the reply, just looked up the McTimoney chiropractors. Thanks for the recommendation, they're 20 minutes driving distance from my house so I might book an appointment. 

You said you struggled with work on one reign, as do I. I've noticed I'm giving the horse signals through my seat and hands that I haven't realised I've been giving that make him/her squish my leg against the fence. I was wondering how you stopped yourself doing this if you had the same issue. Thanks in advance xx


----------



## abbijay (22 February 2017)

Sophie.Burr said:



			Thanks for the reply Goldenstar, I'm just slightly worried about this because I don't have my own horse and instead take lesson and therefore I have to use a different horse most lessons and end up with different tack and obviously different stirrup leathers. I currently don't have a permanent school because I'm moving from my old one and so I'm not sure if I should come straight out and tell the lesson instructor when I first get on and ask their opinion or I should wait a few lessons (if I decide on that school). Also would you advise me asking to ride the same horse once I feel comfortable on it and know how to adjust the stirrups for his/her particular tack or should I just adjust based on the lesson horse I'm put on? Some feedback would be lovely xx
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely talk to the instructor beforehand but I see no reason why you can't ride all the RS horses that are at your capability/size requirements. It might be worth a chat with your local RDA group about local riding schools that have instructors with a good knowledge of biomechanics/physio limitations who will be more able to engage with you. I would also strongly recommend a mechanical horse lesson where your position can be analysed and suggestions can be made. 
Have you considered buying your own stirrups? They're easily swapped on or off a saddle and would allow you to know they are set up for you.


----------

